# My new 92fs



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

My new 92fs


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's a beauty..........I own an 84fs, and a 96 w/inox slide.......love em.......


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Looking good !
I bought my Italian made 92 FS Centurion in 1992. 
With factory Trijicon tritium night sights.
And put Hogue "pebble grain" grips on it.
All those years, and never a hiccup. Can't ask for more than that ! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

COngrats! Great gun!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sweet looking gun!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice, the first thing I did when I got mine was run to the store and purchase the excellent Hougue grip w/finger grooves. Superior to the slippery plastic stock grips and much more comfortable for very cold weather shooting w/no gloves.:smt083


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have hogue grips on mine too. But, I don't like th ones with the finger grooves - just the rubber grip panels....


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll have to look into those grips.


----------



## PapaHades (Feb 13, 2012)

Are my eyes playing tricks or does that have a slight purple hue to it, or the lighting... either way, very nice!! Still on my wish list.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you get your purchase permit yet or is the PD dragging their feet?


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

PapaHades said:


> Are my eyes playing tricks or does that have a slight purple hue to it, or the lighting... either way, very nice!! Still on my wish list.


It's the lighting, and taken with my cell phone



thndrchiken said:


> Did you get your purchase permit yet or is the PD dragging their feet?


The dective that handles the gun paper work is away, untill Tuesday. Nobody wants to handle it untill he gets back. than i have to wait again untill it comes back.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a shame that they make us wait for a purchase permit when just about every other state is just a nics check.


----------



## thoms715 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice, fixing to get mine for Christmas...my present to myself. Oh, new here Hello all!


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome from Jersey.. you'll love it


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

I have had my 92fs Desert Storm edition since 1992 and LOVE it.. Have shot to many rounds of ammo to count through it and it works as good as the day I bought it.. Get out there and put some rounds though that beautiful pistol and fall in love with it..

Jonesy


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

It is a beautiful firearm sir. Hope she does you justice. Happyshooting


----------

